# Male Midas Update, 5/5



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

This guy is getting insane:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> This guy is getting insane:


 ummmmm, ya.....

sh*t thats awsome.. i never knew you had a midas draco.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> sh*t thats awsome.. i never knew you had a midas draco.


 I saw him one day a few months ago and just had to bring him home. He tries to kill anything that goes near his tank.

I also have a female Midas. I've had her for quite a while, though I don't post pics of her much. She's the same color pattern and lays eggs on a monthly basis like clockwork. I have them in the same tank separated with a divider, but he hasn't shown any interest in breeding yet.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I love my midas, she is like your male, hates anything. If i look at her throught the tank, she charges at me and i flinch , what a p*ssy i am !!!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

damn thats an awesome fish!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the developing white-ness is especially nice


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Great colors throughout the fins/tail


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats a great lookin midas


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice head on that "creamsicle".


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> but he hasn't shown any interest in breeding yet.


 damn.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet looking midas


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Parrot Fish definately have Midas in them.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thats a super high quality midas.. the shape is perfect and getting better.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..looks very thick


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks guys. This guys probably my favorite Cichlid.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Very impressive Midas,i could never find anything but an orange Midas around here!!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

one of the nicest ones I have ever seen


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice! I have one question..how can you tell the diff between a true Midas and Red Devil. I've owned 2 Red Devils, 1 was completely orange grew big fast. The other was almost all white w/ a little orange and grew sooo slow. I never knew if I had Midas or Red Devils.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Very nice! I have one question..how can you tell the diff between a true Midas and Red Devil


 As I recall, red devils have a more pointed nose when viewed from above.

Red devil:V
Midas: U

I think there are some other subtle differences. Try asking this at MoJo's board, you'll probably get a better response there.

-PK


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=40317

midas devil thread


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Also, Devils, being A. labiatus, have big lips. Labiatus means "lipped" in Latin.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

from what I hear it is hard to find pure red devil or pure midas, most are a cross between both


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lonald said:


> from what I hear it is hard to find pure red devil or pure midas, most are a cross between both


 in lfses, yeah


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

betya that beast is worth 200.00 i wonder what the babies would look like if you it spawned with a srt


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Lonald said:


> from what I hear it is hard to find pure red devil or pure midas, most are a cross between both


 not if you go trough jeff rapps


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I took the divider out of his tank the other day and let him play with his g/f. I think they're finally going to settle down as a couple. His hump grew over the last few days at an exponential rate...


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Lonald said:
> 
> 
> > from what I hear it is hard to find pure red devil or pure midas, most are a cross between both
> ...


 yes that is true :nod: , but in lfs's like p45 said they are very hard almost imposible to find, for me anyways


----------

